#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για διαχείριση-επιστασία Έργου

## CFAK

Συνάδελφοι, θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας, ειδικά όσων έχουν κατασκευάσει οικοδομές.

Ο ιδιοκτήτης, για την κατασκευή ενός ιδιωτικού έργου έχει δύο επιλογές:

-ανάθεση σε εργολάβο και παραλαβή του έργου με το κλειδί στο χέρι και συγκεκριμένο προϋπολογισμένο κόστος.
-αυτεπιστασία και σταδιακή κατασκευή του έργου και ασαφές τελικό κόστος.

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση μαθαίνω ότι το εργολαβικό όφελος είναι της τάξης του 20% του προϋπολογισμού (18% θεωρείται στα δημόσια έργα), ωστόσο ειναι λογικό ο εργολάβος να επιδιώκει να βρίσκει τα φθηνότερα υλικά και συνεργεία που έστω ικανοποιούν τις προδιαγραφές που έχουν συμφωνηθεί (στην ιδανική περίπτωση σωστού εργολάβου).

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, αν ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν είναι μηχανικός, χρειάζεται τις υπηρεσίες κάποιου μηχανικού να συγκεντρώνει προσφορές και να τον υποστηρίζει τεχνικά. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, ο μηχανικός είναι λογικό να δώσει προσφορά για αυτην την υπηρεσία κατ' αποκοπή ή να τη συνδέσει ως ποσοστό με τον τελικο πραγματικό προϋπολογισμο (φημολογείται ότι είναι της τάξης του 11%);

Το ρωτώ γιατί είναι προφανές ότι ο μηχανικός συμβουλεύοντας τον ιδιοκτητη να επιλέξει ακριβότερα συνεργεία, που κατά τεκμήριο είναι καλύτερα, ταυτόχρονα ανεβάζει την τελική του αμοιβή..

----------


## Xάρης

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι για να είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα πρέπει οι αμοιβές να είναι *κατ' αποκοπή*.
Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο εξαλείφεται το κίνητρο που ανέφερες του "φουσκώματος" του προϋπολογισμού.
Το ίδιο ισχύει όχι μόνο για τον μηχανικό αλλά κατ' αντιστοιχία και για τον μπετατζή, τον σιδερά, τον πλακά κ.λπ..
Με τον τρόπο της κατ' αποκοπής αμοιβής γνωρίζει ο κάθε αντισυμβαλλόμενος τι θα λάβει/πληρώσει, οπότε, τουλάχιστον αυτό το κομμάτι δεν είναι φλου.

Πάντα βέβαια, ο μηχανικός/εργολάβος μπορεί να λαμβάνει και προμήθειες από τα συνεργεία και τα καταστήματα εμπορίας των δομικών υλικών. Το αν θα το κάνει (εις βάρος του εργοδότη) είναι θέμα του καθενός.

Τέλος, θεωρώ ότι το ύψος της αμοιβής ενός συνεργείου δεν αντικατοπτρίζει πάντα την ποιότητα της εργασίας του. Παντού υπάρχουν  υπερτιμημένες όπως όμως και υποτιμημένες υπηρεσίες.
Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το πόσο καλά μπορεί να πουλήσει κάποιον το προϊόν του (τον εαυτό του) ή ακόμα και το τι ιδέα έχει για τον εαυτό του, είτε προς τα άνω είτε προς τα κάτω.

----------


## CFAK

Αγαπητέ Χάρη, συμφωνώ και εγώ με την κατ'αποκοπή αμοιβή σε περιπτώσεις πώλησης υπηρεσίας ως την πιο καθαρή επιλογή.

Ωστόσο και με βάση αυτά που λες, εκτός αν επηρεάζομαι ασυνείδητα απο τις τεχνικές μου γνώσεις, στη θέση ενός ιδιοκτήτη θα επέλεγα μονοσήμαντα την λύση του εργολάβου και όχι την επιστασία. Και αυτό γιατί:
-Κλειδώνεις τις τιμές υλικών και συνεργείων αποφεύγοντας πιθανες ανατιμήσεις.
-Υπογράφεις αναλυτικό εργολαβικό συμβόλαιο για τις προδιαγραφές υλικών οπότε διασφαλίζεσαι.
-Πιθανές κακοτεχνίες και μη προυπολογισμένα θέματα βαρύνουν τον εργολάβο.
-Γλυτώνεις και τον πιθανά κακόβουλο σύμβουλο μηχανικό που φουσκώνει τον προϋπολογισμό, αν πληρώνεται με ποσοστό, ή που στη πλάτη σου βγάζει έξτρα αμοιβές από τους προμηθευτές.

----------


## Xάρης

Η απάντησή που έδωσα παραπάνω ήταν στο ερώτημα αν "ο μηχανικός είναι λογικό να δώσει προσφορά για αυτην την υπηρεσία κατ' αποκοπή ή να τη συνδέσει ως ποσοστό με τον τελικο πραγματικό προϋπολογισμο (φημολογείται ότι είναι της τάξης του 11%);"

Δεν θεώρησα ως ερώτημα αλλά ως διαπίστωση τις επιλογές του ιδιοκτήτη που ανάπτυξες στο πρώτο μήνυμά σου, δηλαδή εργολάβος ή αυτεπιστασία.

Ως προς την επιλογή του ιδιοκτήτη και τι θα τον συμβούλευα, θα έλεγα ότι εξαρτάται από το άτομο και τις ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες του.
Αν είτε ο χρόνος του είναι πολύτιμος είτε οι τεχνικές του γνώσεις και εμπειρίες από κατασκευές περιορισμένες είτε θέτει ως προτεραιότητα την ψυχική του ηρεμία, θα του πρότεινα αυτό που είπες, εργολάβο που να τα αναλάβει όλα και ο ίδιος να ασχολείται όσο λιγότερο γίνεται.

Τα εργολαβικά πάντως που έχω δει αφήνουν πολλά κενά για να κάνει ο εργολάβος τα... δικά του. Ελάχιστα διασφαλίζουν τον ιδιοκτήτη.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης χρειάζεται είτε καλό μηχανικό και καλό δικηγόρο δίπλα του είτε έμπιστο εργολάβο.

----------

